# Northern Ireland



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi there, is there any one from NI who has recently made the move to NZ? (In the past 1-2 years)


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We moved from the US a year ago and live on the North Island


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol - I think NI stands for 'Northern Ireland' and not 'North Island'!


----------

